# Cosmetic Surgery?



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

As I'm in my 40's I am considering having some "work done". Nothing major (probably what everyone says) but something to ease the frown lines etc. Since I live in a small town, I will need to travel 2+ hrs each way for a consultation. I've been reading online but not having much luck determining what is advertising and what is "real" information. Has anyone here had facial work done to take away the look of frown lines? Were you happy with the results? Was it worth it?


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

For beauty I am not a star / There are others more handsome by far / But my face I don’t mind it / For I am behind it / It’s the people in front that I jar

Do you look better than Woodrow Wilson? :encouragement:


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

You may be stepping onto a slippery slope.. One part looks like new, but now, compared to the rest...


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Don't have any experience in this but sometimes a chemical peel can give you a fresh look without looking like you been punched in the face.Some injection work and are temporary but you really need a big budget to keep that up.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Maybe stop frowning so much?


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

The problem with cosmetic surgery is that most of the time, the person looks like they've had cosmetic surgery. 

The smooth, stiff, look (Joan Rivers) is far worse than some well earned wrinkles in my mind.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

^ Agreed. Not a fan of the results of cosmetic surgery.


----------



## Zeeshanbmerchant (Jan 4, 2014)

A lot of the times people will try to convince you that its a bad idea

some of the misconceptions thrown around are

* IT will be obvious
* You will look plastic
* Its on the inside that matters

But there is nothing wrong with a little work in my opinion. 

Its really no different then going to the Gym or buying a new car.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Good Lord, Joan Rivers Jon and TRM? There is absolutely no way you can compare what I'm looking at having done to someone who is 80+ years old and has close to 800 cosmetic procedures done. Zee I have to say, I think it's different than going to the gym or buying a car, but I think I understand what you're getting at. Marina as always, you have a great answer. I'll check into chemical peels etc and see what I think. I've had microdermabrasion done and was so impressed by the result, although I don't consider that 'cosmetic surgery', more of a facial scrub.


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> <snip> I've had microdermabrasion done and was so impressed by the result, although I don't consider that 'cosmetic surgery', more of a facial scrub.


Addy, have you noticed any changes in your pores' appearance since the treatment? I have a few areas around my nose that bother me so I'm wondering if microdermabrasion would be of benefity.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

cedebe said:


> Addy, have you noticed any changes in your pores' appearance since the treatment? I have a few areas around my nose that bother me so I'm wondering if microdermabrasion would be of benefity.


cedebe it was about three years ago I had it done, and I did notice an improvement around my nose - less blackheads. It helped for about six months to a year (guesstimating) but now my nose is back to it's usual. I imagine it's a procedure that lasts a while then needs to be redone. I had mine done by a cosmetic surgical clinic (vs a spa), not sure if that makes a difference or not.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cosmetic Surgeons have access to stronger treatments than the 'spa ' type..One of my best friends is a Plastic Surgeon and he is always offering to do these things for me , I had a peel done in 1997 by him and it was ok but being only 30 I didn't have any wrinkles and stuff needing to be fixed. I would never get botox done lol


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Why not Botox marina? I was reading (just starting to mind you) up on Juvederm and Botox etc to rid myself of two "frown lines" in between my eyebrows, they make me look angry even when I'm not!


----------



## nahc (Feb 22, 2011)

All I implore of the OP is to go to a plastic surgeon, and not any number of the GP/FP docs who declare themselves as "cosmetic surgeons." You want FRCSC qualifications to operate, not CFP.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

nahc said:


> All I implore of the OP is to go to a plastic surgeon, and not any number of the GP/FP docs who declare themselves as "cosmetic surgeons." You want FRCSC qualifications to operate, not *CFP*.


Absolutely. You definitely don't want to go to a Certified Financial Planner for this kind of stuff...


----------



## nahc (Feb 22, 2011)

FRCSC = Fellow of the Royal College of Surgeons of Canada
CFP = College of Family Physicians. My bad, the qualification should be CCFP.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well just look at some movie stars with Botox they have no expressions lol.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Botox has its fans, but it does wear out, and has to be renewed - the movies stars with no expressions have just had it (over) done.

LOL to 4P...


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

wendi1 said:


> Botox has its fans, but it does wear out, and has to be renewed - the movies stars with no expressions have just had it (over) done.


Yeah, that expressionless face really creeps me out, I do not want to end up like that! I think any 'filler' type stuff needs to be renewed though, at least from what I've read so far.

Good to know about the qualifications, thanks nahc. I plan to see ask all these same questions of the doctor, but I don't want to go in the office 'blind' without having a decent understanding of the procedures first. I like second and third opinions!


----------

